# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Where to find a close match for 100 year old leadlight glass.

## 1mmort4l

Hi guys, I plan on doing a fairly temporary repair on a leadlight window in my house and I have absolutely no idea where I might find glass which is close to the orignal in texture and colour.
I am doing a temporary job to tie the window over until I get it completely redone professionally. 
Here is a picture of the window I am talking about.     
Oh, I am in Perth, but don't mind sending a sample over east etc..
Thanks for the help.  :Biggrin:

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
At least some of this glass from around 1900 was actually painted. For a temp repair you might try getting pieces of reasonable closely matching clear texture glass cut to size at a glaziers, then Google for a bit of info on painting it.  
Also there must be a stained-glass shop there somewhere which could give you a hint or two at the counter. The Yellow Pages has heaps of them listed. 
Cheers

----------


## 1mmort4l

Agggh, interesting, thank you for the reply Geoff.
I will lok into that, I actually didn't think there would be any glaziers stocking that type of glass, I actually assumed that a craft shop of sorts would be more appropriate. I will check out both.
Thanks for the tip!

----------


## China

Try a leadlighter they will have a far greater selection than a glazier

----------


## murray44

Yep, any half deecnt leadlight supply shop will have a good range.

----------


## flynnsart

Take a peice to the demolition yards, you may find something that matches in a window
old glass is cuttable, just a bit brittler i have found. 
Donna

----------


## Artiglass

Taking a photo from inside the house looking out would have better shown the texture of the glass you needed. I would then have been able to advise you where to source your glass.

----------

